# driver detector



## julier

Does anyone know of a free driver detection utility? Im having trouble finding my video card driver (Via S3g Unichrome Graphics) and dont really want to pay for the utility for just this one thing. Ive been to the via website and it is totally confusing!!! 
I have tried a couple - PC Pitstop and Version tracker pro - but once they scan they then want money before they will let you download.


----------



## Sherry22160

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/68241


----------



## Frank4d

Try here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160


----------

